# Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal



## Explosiv (30. Dezember 2009)

*Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*

* Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*​

Fudzilla hat zwar noch nicht viele Details, aber sie können bestätigen, dass AMD gleich zwei Six-Core-Desktop-CPUs im nächsten Jahr plant. 
Dies sollte im 2. Quartal 2010 geschehen, und wenn AMD sich an diesem Zeitplan hält, könnten die CPUs etwas verspätet nach Intels Core i7 980x kommen.

AMD's Six-Core 45-nm-CPUs mit dem Codenamen _Thuban_ kommt mit 6 MB L3-Cache, C-State Leistungssteigerung, sowie DDR3-1333-Unterstützung. Wie Fudzilla schon sagte, es werden AM3-Motherboards unterstützt und die CPU sollte auf den meisten aktuellen Mainboard-Modellen funktionieren. 

Fudzilla hat noch keine Einzelheiten über die Taktraten oder was für einen Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden SKUs sein wird, aber Fudzilla kann bestätigen, dass sie im 2.Quartal 2010 kommen werden. 


Quelle: Fudzilla


----------



## Gunny Hartman (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*

Das heißt übrigens Hexa-Core


----------



## Sight (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*

Sind die den auch für AM2+ zu haben, oder weiss man das noch nicht?


----------



## Explosiv (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*



Sight schrieb:


> Sind die den auch für AM2+ zu haben, oder weiss man das noch nicht?



Wahrscheinlich AM3-only, wegen fehlenden DDR2-Controller .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Rizzard (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*

Nun auf die ersten Desktop Hexa-Cores bin ich mal gespannt, und vorallem auf deren Preise.


----------



## Prinzpaddy (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*

find ich gut
nur man sollte die preise abwarten und benchmarks 
ma sehn was hexacores für spieler bringt


----------



## ole88 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*

bin gespannt wie gut die werden und ob sie denn 965 schlagen


----------



## Sight (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Sight*
> 
> 
> ...



 .... muss wieder ein neues Board her -.-


----------



## Low (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*

Mit meinen X4 955BE komme ich erstmal die nächsten 2 Jahre über die Runden.


----------



## mixxed_up (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*

Ich finde es sinnlos den Thuban für AM2+ noch zugänglich zu machen. AMD macht das so schon ganz gut. ich bin gespannt was der so draufhaben wird und wie er sich gegen Gulftown schägt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich AM3-only, wegen fehlenden DDR2-Controller .
> 
> Gruß Explosiv



Wahrscheinlich!!!
ich schätze aber das DDR Support immer noch vorhanden bleibt.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*

AMDs Bulldozer-CPUs sollen ja auch im Q2 erscheinen. Auf die bin Ich mehr gespannt als auf den Hexacore.


----------



## Explosiv (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich!!!
> ich schätze aber das DDR Support immer noch vorhanden bleibt.



Eher sicher, als wahrscheinlich, guckst Du hier : xbitlabs



			
				xbitlabs schrieb:
			
		

> Thuban is a star in the constellation of Draco and it also means “dragon” in Arabian language. The new six-core chip should be compatible with existing AM3 infrastructure (and, quite possibly, even with AM2+ infrastructure with split power plane), it remains to be seen whether Thuban becomes a part of AMD’s current high-end desktop platform called Dragon, or will power the company’s next-generation Leo platform.



Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, ich würde mich auch über AM2+ Support freuen,...

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Argead (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> AMDs Bulldozer-CPUs sollen ja auch im Q2 erscheinen. Auf die bin Ich mehr gespannt als auf den Hexacore.



Bulldozer erscheint doch erst 2011.


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*

Technisch sollte der Thuban in der Lage sein, DDR2 anzusteuern. Ist ja der Shanghai in Desktop, und den gibt es aktuell sogar NUR für DDR2. Wie sinnvoll das ist, mag jeder selbst entscheiden. Gut möglich, daß AM3 weitere Features unterstützt, die AM2+ nicht beherrscht, ähnlich wie ja auch K10-CPUs für den Sockel AM2+ in den meisten AM2-Boards laufen, aber nicht alle Features genutzt werden konnten, sowie der Stromverbrauch höher ist.

Es wäre aber auch denkbar, daß AMD mit dem Sixcore die ersten reinen AM3-CPUs bringt, die auch mechanisch nicht mehr in den AM2+ passen. Praktisch als Gegenstück zu den ersten PhenomII (920, 940), die ja auch Controller für DDR2 und 3 hatten, aber nur in den Sockel AM2(+) paßten.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Das heißt übrigens Hexa-Core



Falsch, eigentlich sollte es "Sexa-Core" heißen.


----------



## Low (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Falsch, eigentlich sollte es "Sexa-Core" heißen.


eigentlich?


----------



## Two-Face (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*

Dual und Quad kommen aus dem lateinischen. Hexa kommt aus dem Griechischen. Also logischerweise sollte nach Quad in diesem Fall Sexa kommen, allerdings ....naja, prüdes Amerika


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*



Mipfelzuetze schrieb:


> Ist ja der Shanghai in Desktop, und den gibt es aktuell sogar NUR für DDR2.



Also ein Desktop-Shanghai ist der Thuban sicherlich nicht, da der Shanghai der Quadcore ist. Das Desktop Gegenstück zum Shanghai ist der Deneb, also die aktuellen Phenom II Prozessoren.
Der Server Sechs-Kerner hat den Codenamen "Istanbul". Also ist Thuban entweder Istanbul basierend oder vielleicht schon auf dessen 
Nachfolger dem "Lisbon" welcher auch 2010 auf den (Server-)Markt kommen wird.



Sight schrieb:


> Sind die den auch für AM2+ zu haben, oder weiss man das noch nicht?



Auf der aktuellsten Roadmap ist tatsächlich nur von DDR3 die Rede, allerdings handelt es sich hierbei um eine Plattform Roadmap. Somit könnte man spekulieren, dass einfach für die Leo-Plattform zwar DDR3 vorgesehen ist, aber die Thubans trotzdem AM2+ kompatibel sind. Dann kann aber nicht mehr von der Leo-Plattform gesprochen werden...
Wirklich "fehlen" wird der DDR2 Controller aber eher nicht denke ich.

 Mitzelzuetze hat es ja schon sehr gut ausgeführt.



mixxed_up schrieb:


> ich bin gespannt was der so draufhaben wird und wie er sich gegen Gulftown schägt.



Gluftown wird natürlich kaum erreicht werden können. Aber das ist derzeit auch nicht das Ziel. Dazu fehlen AMD im Moment noch die Mittel. Der Vergleich hinkt aber sowieso an den wahrscheinlich äußerst unterschiedlichen Preiskategorien. Gluftown wird 1000 Euro kosten, Thuban keine 300.
Für Spieler bleiben 2010 genau die selben Prozessoren interessant wie sie schon jetzt bzw länger am Markt sind - Phenom II und Core i5(/i7). Aber wenn man z.B. viel encodet würde ich mich ziemlich auf einen günstigen Prozessor mit 2 zusätzlichen Kernen freuen.

2010 wird wahrscheinlich ziemlich langweilig von den Prozessoren her, außer man hofft noch auf Llano (AMD's erste APU - d.h. GPU Kern in CPU integriert)

LG


----------



## Scorpioking78 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*



Argead schrieb:


> Bulldozer erscheint doch erst 2011.


 
Für den Desktopbereich. Bei ServerCPUs wahrscheinlich Q3-Q4 2010.


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*



Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Für den Desktopbereich. Bei ServerCPUs wahrscheinlich Q3-Q4 2010.



Hmm... Woher hast du diese Zahlen? Würde mich interessieren...
Eigentlich halte ich das alleine schon deshalb für unwahrscheinlich, da ja Magny-Cours erst Q1/Q2 2010 auf den Markt kommen wird...

Die einzige Aussage neben den Roadmaps die ich kenne sind die von John Fruehe:



			
				JF-AMD schrieb:
			
		

> I know that the first 32nm parts for server are bulldozer and those will be in 2011.


 (Quelle)



			
				JF-AMD schrieb:
			
		

> Just block out 2011, then you'll be sure to have it covered.  You can leave Dec 31st open, it won't be that day.


 (Quelle)

Bei diesen Aussagen geht es nur um die Server-Prozessoren. Das kann man dann so interepretieren, dass es evt. für Desktop früher 32nm Produkte geben KÖNNTE (Llano (Desktop) könnte das erste 32nm Produkt von AMD auf dem Markt sein)

Irgendwo hat er auch mal geschrieben, dass es die zweite Jahreshälfte von 2011 sein wird, aber trotz intensiver Suche konnte ich diese Aussage nicht mehr finden. (Es war irgendwas in diese Richtung: "Now we can say that it will be in the second half of 2011").
Wer genaueres wissen will, kann sich die dementsprechenden Threads auf amdzone.com durchlesen. Es sei bemerkt, dass JF immer wieder betont, dass er ein "Server-Guy" ist und keine Aussagen zum Desktop-Markt treffen kann!

LG

Edit:

Doch noch gefunden:



			
				JF-AMD schrieb:
			
		

> For the past year I have been saying "2011" for Bulldozer, but now that we are closer I will say 2H11. It has always been 2H11, but we don't provide that level of granularity.


(Quelle)

Die Aussage darüber, dass es die zweite Jahreshälfte werden wird hatte ich allerdings etwas "bestimmter" in Erinnerung. Klingt nicht so, wie wenn es dermaßen fix wäre...

LG


----------



## Sight (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*

naja ich denke mal die werden im ersten Jahr, nicht viel vorteile für Games bringen, vielleicht für GTA .
Ich hoffe mal das AMD mit seiner neuen Architektur Intel mal das Wasser reichen kann.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*



LoRDxRaVeN schrieb:


> Hmm... Woher hast du diese Zahlen? Würde mich interessieren...
> Eigentlich halte ich das alleine schon deshalb für unwahrscheinlich, da ja Magny-Cours erst Q1/Q2 2010 auf den Markt kommen wird...


 
Ist reine Spekulation meinerseits, darum schrieb ich auch das Wort "wahrscheinlich" in meinen Post.
Aber ich leite dies von den Roadmaps von AMD und den guten Fortschritten bei GF mit ihrer Umstellung auf die 32nm Produktion ab.
MagnyCours sind ja nur 2 istanbuls und BD ist ein völlig neuer Kern. Und es macht schon Sinn, diesen so früh wie möglich zu veröffentlichen, denn diesen künstlich zurückhalten würde nur sinnlos Geld kosten, wenn AMD mit dem BD Intel schon vorher marktanteile abringen kann.


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*



Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Ist reine Spekulation meinerseits, darum schrieb ich auch das Wort "wahrscheinlich" in meinen Post.
> Aber ich leite dies von den Roadmaps von AMD und den guten Fortschritten bei GF mit ihrer Umstellung auf die 32nm Produktion ab.



Danke für die Klarstellung!



Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> MagnyCours sind ja nur 2 istanbuls und BD ist ein völlig neuer Kern. Und es macht schon Sinn, diesen so früh wie möglich zu veröffentlichen, denn diesen künstlich zurückhalten würde nur sinnlos Geld kosten, wenn AMD mit dem BD Intel schon vorher marktanteile abringen kann.



Jein. Magny-Cours besteht aus 2 Lisbon (4 bzw. 6 Kerne), also dem Nachfolger des Istanbuls. Allerdings gibt es noch, so glaube ich, kaum Informationen welche Vorteile dieser nun gegenüber Istanbul haben wird. Aber du hast natürlich recht, dass sich Lisbon und Istanbul vermutlich (bis auf den Sockel) kaum unterscheiden werden und dass AMD Bulldozer-basierende Prozessoren früher auf den Markt bringen wird wenn sie können.
Trotzdem muss aber bedacht werden, dass AMD sich den Markt nicht selbst kaputt machen darf. Magny-Cours wird ein Monster gegen welches selbst die Nehalem 8-Kerner schwitzen werden - logisch bei 12 echten Kernen. Deshalb ist ein gewisser zeitlicher "Mindestabstand" zwischen MC und BD eigentlich auch vorprogrammiert.

Auf planet3dnow.de gibt es bereits eine erste Aussage darüber, dass ein User einen lauffähigen Bulldozer-basierenden Prozessor "begutachten" durfte.

LG


----------



## Scorpioking78 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*



LoRDxRaVeN schrieb:


> Jein. Magny-Cours besteht aus 2 Lisbon (4 bzw. 6 Kerne), also dem Nachfolger des Istanbuls. Allerdings gibt es noch, so glaube ich, kaum Informationen welche Vorteile dieser nun gegenüber Istanbul haben wird. Aber du hast natürlich recht, dass sich Lisbon und Istanbul vermutlich (bis auf den Sockel) kaum unterscheiden werden und dass AMD Bulldozer-basierende Prozessoren früher auf den Markt bringen wird wenn sie können.


 
Wenn man sich mal den CPU-Z Screen anschaut, dann deutet doch alles auf 2x Istanbul hin. Auf 2x4 Kerne wird man wohl ausweichen, um entweder billigere MehrkernCPUs anzubieten oder/und um einige CPUs mit teils defekten Kernen auch verkaufen zu können. Worin sich Istanbul und Lisbon nun genau unterscheiden ist mir bislang nicht ganz klar. Klingt für mich eher wie ein Istanbul mit EE Prädikat.

Lisbon  AMD at Work



> Trotzdem muss aber bedacht werden, dass AMD sich den Markt nicht selbst kaputt machen darf. Magny-Cours wird ein Monster gegen welches selbst die Nehalem 8-Kerner schwitzen werden - logisch bei 12 echten Kernen. Deshalb ist ein gewisser zeitlicher "Mindestabstand" zwischen MC und BD eigentlich auch vorprogrammiert.
> 
> Auf planet3dnow.de gibt es bereits eine erste Aussage darüber, dass ein User einen lauffähigen Bulldozer-basierenden Prozessor "begutachten" durfte.
> 
> LG


 
Ich denke, BD und MagnyCours spielen in zwei Verschiedenen Ligen.
MagnyCours wir wohl für extrem parellelisierte Systeme ausgelegt sein (viele Kerne bei relativ geringer Taktzahl) und BD wird mit seinen DualIntegerEinheiten bei vermutlich höherem Takt wohl eher für Workstations gedacht sein.


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*



Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mal den CPU-Z Screen anschaut, dann deutet doch alles auf 2x Istanbul hin.


 Hmm, woraus schließt du das? Ich meine, dann müsstest du ja auch wissen welche zu Istanbul unterschiedlichen Spezifikationen Lisbon hat...




Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Auf 2x4 Kerne wird man wohl ausweichen, um entweder billigere MehrkernCPUs anzubieten oder/und um einige CPUs mit teils defekten Kernen auch verkaufen zu können.



Sicherlich völlig richtig. So erreicht man eine hervorragende Abstufung und kann mit einem (teildefekte 6 Kerner werden zu Quads) oder zwei (Nativer Quad und nativer 6 Kerner) DIEs die ganze Palette abdecken von X4 über X6 und X8 bis X12.



Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Ich denke, BD und MagnyCours spielen in zwei Verschiedenen Ligen.
> MagnyCours wir wohl für extrem parellelisierte Systeme ausgelegt sein (viele Kerne bei relativ geringer Taktzahl) und BD wird mit seinen DualIntegerEinheiten bei vermutlich höherem Takt wohl eher für Workstations gedacht sein.



Hier stimme ich dir nicht zu. Sie spielen zwar leistungsmäßig in verschiedenen Ligen aber nicht in verschiednen Anwendungsgebieten.
Interlagos (= MCM mit 2 x Valencia --> bis zu 16 "Cores") und Valencia (besteht aus 4 Bulldozer-Modulen = bis zu 8 "Cores" wie sie AMD nennt) sind die direkten Nachfolger von Magny-Cours (bis zu 12 Kerne) und Lisbon (bis zu 6 Kerne). Das sagt ja alleine schon die Roadmap und ist mMn eindeutig und unmissverständlich.
Auch von dieser Folie ausgehend ist es eindeutig, dass (in dem Fall) Interlagos der direkte (High-End) Nachfolger von Magny-Cours ist.

LG


----------



## Scorpioking78 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*



LoRDxRaVeN schrieb:


> Hmm, woraus schließt du das? Ich meine, dann müsstest du ja auch wissen welche zu Istanbul unterschiedlichen Spezifikationen Lisbon hat...


 
News Erste Screenshots zu einem AMD Magny-Cours Engineering Sample aufgetaucht? - Planet 3DNow! Forum

Soll dies ja ein CPU-Z Screen vom MagnyCours sein. Wenn mann sich die unterstützten Befehle, Anzahl der Kerne anschaut, dann ähneln diese der K10 Architektur, soweit nix neues. Anzahl der Kerne beträgt 12, also exakt doppelt soviel wie beim Istanbul.
Also ist aus meiner Sicht davon auszugehen, dass es sich bei MagnyCour "nur" um einen Istanbul X2 EE handelt. Es wäre doch irrational, vor Einführung des BD ein Komplett neues Chipdesign zu entwerfen. Effizienter ist doch eine Verbindung von 2 Istanbuls-Kernen mit evtl. verbesserten Features.




> Hier stimme ich dir nicht zu. Sie spielen zwar leistungsmäßig in verschiedenen Ligen aber nicht in verschiednen Anwendungsgebieten.
> Interlagos (= MCM mit 2 x Valencia --> bis zu 16 "Cores") und Valencia (besteht aus 4 Bulldozer-Modulen = bis zu 8 "Cores" wie sie AMD nennt) sind die direkten Nachfolger von Magny-Cours (bis zu 12 Kerne) und Lisbon (bis zu 6 Kerne). Das sagt ja alleine schon die Roadmap und ist mMn eindeutig und unmissverständlich.
> Auch von dieser Folie ausgehend ist es eindeutig, dass (in dem Fall) Interlagos der direkte (High-End) Nachfolger von Magny-Cours ist.
> 
> LG


 
Die Folie zeigt zwischen MagnyCours und Bulldozer eine stark gestiegene FPU-Leistung. Es ist zwar auch die Integerleistung angestiegen aber im Vergleich zur FPU ist dieser doch geringer.
Klar werden beides die HighEnd Systeme zum Zeitpunkt des Release sein doch für mich als Anwender sehe ich in der deutlich verbesserten FPU-Leistung des BD ein anderes/weiteres Anwendungsgebiet des BD als für den MagnyCours. Also MagnyCours eher für Server mit VMs und BD für z.B. Renderfarmen.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*

Ich glaube wenn dieses Prozessoren ausgereift sind, werde ich mir da auch gleich einen zulegen, sammt ein neues Mainboard  Bin richtig gespannt auf die Leistung


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*



Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Soll dies ja ein CPU-Z Screen vom MagnyCours sein. Wenn mann sich die unterstützten Befehle, Anzahl der Kerne anschaut, dann ähneln diese der K10 Architektur, soweit nix neues. Anzahl der Kerne beträgt 12, also exakt doppelt soviel wie beim Istanbul.
> Also ist aus meiner Sicht davon auszugehen, dass es sich bei MagnyCour "nur" um einen Istanbul X2 EE handelt. Es wäre doch irrational, vor Einführung des BD ein Komplett neues Chipdesign zu entwerfen. Effizienter ist doch eine Verbindung von 2 Istanbuls-Kernen mit evtl. verbesserten Features.



Aha, jetzt denke ich dass ich dich verstehe.
NATÜRLICH besteht Magny-Cours aus 2 DIEs. Soweit ist dein Schluss "12 Kerner = 2 x 6-Kern-Istanbul" nicht falsch.
ABER Lisbon ist ja genauso ein 6-Kerner und genauso ein "K10" wie Istanbul.
Von dem her kann man eben nicht sagen, dass es ein Istanbul ist, sondern entweder Istanbul oder Lisbon. Lisbon ist dann eben genau der von dir genannte "Istanbul mit evtl. verbesserten Features"
Wie ich bereits erwähnt habe, weiß ich nicht auswendig was Lisbon von Istanbul unterscheidet, aber ich habe da etwas im Hinterkopf was gerade für Mehrsockelsysteme Vorteile bringen wird.

Ich hoffe du verstehst jetzt was ich meine?

LG


----------



## JuliusS (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*

@LoRDxRaVeN es wird dann auf keinen Fall X8 und X12 geben , weil dafür ein kleinerer Fertigungsprozess nötig wäre , damit so weniger Spannung nötig wird und so insgesamt die Verlustleistung nicht so arg ist . Dann wäre nämlich der Prozessor erstens ein Stromfresser und zweitens wäre die Wärme mit einem normalen Luft_Kühler schwer abzuführen .


----------



## Gunny Hartman (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Dual und Quad kommen aus dem lateinischen. Hexa kommt aus dem Griechischen. Also logischerweise sollte nach Quad in diesem Fall Sexa kommen, allerdings ....naja, prüdes Amerika



Ja die fühlen sich dann gleich an Geschlechtsverkehr erinnert, wenn die da Sexa-Core lesen. Die denken dann, das wäre eine neue Stellung oder sowas. Dabei sind Amis doch gar nicht prüde die tun nur so


----------



## Scorpioking78 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*

@LoRdReVaN
Ah, jetzt ich verstehen Dein Argument genau!
Ja, genauso ähnlich dachte ich es mir auch. Istanbul -> Lisbon(Istanbul+Verbesserungen) -> MagnyCours (Lisbon bzw Istanbul mal Zwei).

Beziehst Du Dich dabei auf HT-Assist? Das beherrscht auch schon der Istanbul, wenn ich mich nicht irre, Hihi.


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*



JuliusS schrieb:


> @LoRDxRaVeN es wird dann auf keinen Fall X8 und X12 geben , weil dafür ein kleinerer Fertigungsprozess nötig wäre , damit so weniger Spannung nötig wird und so insgesamt die Verlustleistung nicht so arg ist . Dann wäre nämlich der Prozessor erstens ein Stromfresser und zweitens wäre die Wärme mit einem normalen Luft_Kühler schwer abzuführen .



Ach, klick doch mal die angegeben Links an.

Magny-Cours ist ein MCM (Multi-Chip-Modul) ähnlich den dir wohl bekannten Core 2 Quad's. Dabei werden 2 6-Kern-DIEs auf einem Träger untergebracht - und ZACK hast du deinen 12-Kerner.
Die TDP bleibt deshalb im Rahmen, da einerseits der Takt abgesenkt wird und andererseits wohl (erhebliche) Verbesserungen in der Fertigung vorgenommen wurden.

Magny-Cours ist FAKT und kommt in wenigen Monaten auf den Markt!

Edit:

In dieser News von HT4U findest du Angaben zu den kommenden AMD-Server-Modellen mit Takt und Verlustleistung, welche mMn ziemlich plausibel klingen. Und wenn du dir so manche CPU-Z Screenshots anschaust, wirst du bemerken, dass die Spannung mit gut 1Volt enorm niedrig ist für AMD-Prozessoren (wobei diese Spannungen wohl mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind, denen traue ich noch nicht).

LG


----------



## Scorpioking78 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*



LoRDxRaVeN schrieb:


> ... Und wenn du dir so manche CPU-Z Screenshots anschaust, wirst du bemerken, dass die Spannung mit gut 1Volt enorm niedrig ist für AMD-Prozessoren (wobei diese Spannungen wohl mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind, denen traue ich noch nicht).
> 
> LG


 
Lustig. Derzeit bootet mein GA-MA790FX-DS5 meinen 955BE mit 3,2GHz und ~1V Corespannung aber erst, seit ich das F8F BIOS installiert habe. Ist schon seltsam.


----------



## Dukex2 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*

Was soll daran so unglaubwürdig sein.


----------



## Billy.Mc John (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*

Hoffentlich werden AMD´s Sixcores im gegensatz zu Intels bezahlbar.


----------



## Dukex2 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*

Davon bin ich überzeugt, wenn dann auch noch die Leistung stimmt werde ich nach vielen Jahren mal wieder ein AMD´ler


----------



## Billy.Mc John (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Davon bin ich überzeugt, wenn dann auch noch die Leistung stimmt werde ich nach vielen Jahren mal wieder ein AMD´ler



Bin kurz davor mir ein Sockel1156 System zu bestellen, sollte ich lieber doch ein AM3 sys bestellen wegen den Sixcores, weil für S1156 wird etwas derartiges nicht kommen ..


----------



## Dukex2 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*

Auf verdacht würde ich mir kein Board kaufen. Vielleicht bringt ja Intel auch noch eine Überraschung auf den Markt, man weiß es nicht.
Wenn du jetzt einen neuen Rechner brauchst dann kauf ihn. 
Ich kann warten und schau was der Sommer/Herbst noch so mit sich bringt.

EDIT: Wieso neues Sys du hast doch ein Top-Sys laut Signatur am Start?!


----------



## Billy.Mc John (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Auf verdacht würde ich mir kein Board kaufen. Vielleicht bringt ja Intel auch noch eine Überraschung auf den Markt, man weiß es nicht.
> Wenn du jetzt einen neuen Rechner brauchst dann kauf ihn.
> Ich kann warten und schau was der Sommer/Herbst noch so mit sich bringt.
> 
> EDIT: Wieso neues Sys du hast doch ein Top-Sys laut Signatur am Start?!



Ja aber jetzt möchte ich mir noch ein Cube zulegen, samt i5 750, hd5850 udn Co, für Wohnzimmer eben. Sonst wir dann eben verkauft und ein AM3 Sys angeschafft, denn derzeit gibt es keine guten mATX Boards für AM3.

So und nun.. B2T  *schleim*


----------



## Dukex2 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*

_-Glaskugel ausgepackt-_ Ich würde ja sagen das der Six-Core die selbe Leistung hat wie die jetzigen Quad-Core von AMD nur eben mit Sechs Kernen. _-Glaskugel eingepackt-_


----------



## Billy.Mc John (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> _-Glaskugel ausgepackt-_ Ich würde ja sagen das der Six-Core die selbe Leistung hat wie die jetzigen Quad-Core von AMD nur eben mit Sechs Kernen. _-Glaskugel eingepackt-_



Ja die einzelnen Kerne werden sicher gleichviel Leistung haben wie zB ein kern vom derzeitigen 955, jedoch haben sie dann 50% mehr Kerne verstehste? 
Vergleichs mit ner Schlägerei in ner Gosse, da stehen 4 Typen 6 Typen gegenüber, jeder der 4 Typen weiß er kann es mit einem grad noch so aufnehmen, was machen dann wohl die restlichen 2 der 6 Typen, jah genau die tretten denen richtig in die Nüsse


----------



## Dukex2 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*

... oder die zwei machen gar nix, weil sie schisser sind 
Wie bei den meisten Anwendungen heute!

Wenn dann muss schon mehr Leistung drin sein wie bei den jetzigen Quad-Core Prozzis sonst ist es für mich nicht von Interesse.


----------



## Billy.Mc John (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> ... oder machen gar nix, weil sie schisser sind
> Wie bei den meisten Anwendungen heute!



Ja anfangs ist es immer so bei neuen Technologien, aber nach und nach werden immer mehr Programme und Games davon profitieren


----------



## Dukex2 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*



> Ja anfangs ist es immer so bei neuen Technologien, aber nach und nach werden immer mehr Programme und Games davon profitieren


Bis dahin gibt es bessere Six-Core, aber schön das AMD den Anfang macht für den Mainstreambereich


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*

Vorteile Phenom II/AM3:
+ Neben Thuban (6-Core)  auch Bulldozer (neue Architektur) für AM3 bestätigt  !!! (d.h. neue CPU's bis min. 2012)
+ stärkere IGP's
+ Prozessoren auf Leistung bezogen etwas günstiger
+ Mainboards im Schnitt etwas günstiger
+ (offener Multiplikator)

Nachteile Phenom II/AM3:
- schlechter übertaktbar
- etwas höherer Stromverbrauch

=================================================

Vorteile i5/S1156:
+ besser übertaktbar
+ etwas geringerer Stromverbrauch

Nachteile i5/S1156:
- Prozessor(en) auf Leistung bezogen etwas teurer
- Mainboards im Schnitt etwas teurer
- Zukunft ungewiss (wie lange der Sockel mit neuen, stärkeren Prozessoren versorgt wird)
(- Marktmanipulierender Hersteller  )

=================================================

MMn ist der i5 750 der einzige empfehlenswerte Prozessor von Intel (zu den Clarkdales kann man noch nicht wirklich viel sagen). Alle i7 Prozessoren sind auf die Mehrleistung bezogen (viel) zu teuer. Nur in wenigen Ausnahmefällen finde ich einen i7 sinnvoll.
Core 2 fällt wegen Preis/Leistung (haushoch) und wegen Dead-End raus.
Zum i5 750 würde ich dann raten, wenn man vor hat stark zu übertakten oder wenn sehr oft Programme genutzt werden die auf den Intels deutlich besser laufen.

Wenn man die Leistung eines i5 750 oder eines Phenom II 965/955 gar nicht benötigt, fällt eine Empfehlung für einen AMD-Prozessor äußerst leicht.
Ansonsten helfen die zuvor erwähnten Punkte bei der Entscheidung.

Warum findest du, dass es keine "guten" µATX AM3 Boards gibt? Welche zusätzlichen Funktionen benötigst du?

LG


----------



## riedochs (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*

Gibt es schon was genaueres in Sachen TDP? Das Teil muss ja auch Kuehlbar sein und kaeme mir dieses Jahr gerade Recht.


----------



## mixxed_up (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*

Ich denke, mehr als 140 Watt wird der nicht haben. Sonst wäre es ein echtes Monster, wie der geplante Nachfolger vom Pentium IV, der bereits bei niedrigeren Taktraten 160 Watt TDP hatte.


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*



riedochs schrieb:


> Gibt es schon was genaueres in Sachen TDP? Das Teil muss ja auch Kuehlbar sein und kaeme mir dieses Jahr gerade Recht.



Könnte durchaus sein, dass das höchstgetaktete Thuban-Modell wieder eine TDP von 140 Watt bekommt (wie die C2 965er). Derzeit wird ja von 2 Modellen gesprochen: Also dann könnte das eines mit 125W TDP und eines mit 140W TDP sein.

Aber die tollen CPU-Z Screenshots von Magny-Cours, welcher mit 1,0xx Volt auf (über) 3 GHz übertaktet wurde, lässt noch hoffen.

LG


----------



## Scorpioking78 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*

Na, die haben aber auch nur einen Core beim vermeindlichen MagnyCours auf 3GHz getaktet.
Aber 125W TDP bei hoffentlich 2,6GHz wären schon wünschenswert als Obergrenze.


----------



## Dukex2 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*

Wenn das wirklich stimmen soll was ja laut Roadmap so aus sieht könnte AMD durch aus  Punkten.


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*



Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Na, die haben aber auch nur einen Core beim vermeindlichen MagnyCours auf 3GHz getaktet.
> Aber 125W TDP bei hoffentlich 2,6GHz wären schon wünschenswert als Obergrenze.



Woraus schließt du das? Direkt aus dem Screenshot oder aus der News von P3Dn? Ich habe den original Thread etwas überflogen und es schon so verstanden, dass er alle Kerne zumindest auf 3GHz gebracht hat. Benchen konnte er mit diesem Takt aber nicht.
Wie gesagt, nur überflogen, kann durchaus sein, dass du recht hast.

6x2,6GHz bei 125W TDP sind sicher drinnen und realistisch. Ich könnte mir auch 6x2,8 bei 125W TDP vorstellen.

LG


----------



## Scorpioking78 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*



LoRDxRaVeN schrieb:


> Woraus schließt du das? Direkt aus dem Screenshot oder aus der News von P3Dn? Ich habe den original Thread etwas überflogen und es schon so verstanden, dass er alle Kerne zumindest auf 3GHz gebracht hat. Benchen konnte er mit diesem Takt aber nicht.
> Wie gesagt, nur überflogen, kann durchaus sein, dass du recht hast.


 
Im O-Thread sagt er ja selbst, er habe keine Ahnung, wie K10Stat arbeitet.
Kann mir auch nur schwer vorstellen, dass er nen 12Kerner auf Basis der K10 Architektur mit knapp 1V VCore stabil bis 3,2 GHz bringt.
etwas weiter im Thread hebt er durch das Bearbeiten der CPU-Register die Spannung und den Takt an. Dann hat er bei knapp 3GHz 1,16V VCore.
Da alles BETA ist an seinem Sys halte ich einiges auch für Auslesefehler.


How Many Cores?!?!?! - Page 4 - XtremeSystems Forums


----------



## KILLTHIS (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*



LoRDxRaVeN schrieb:


> Woraus schließt du das? Direkt aus dem Screenshot oder aus der News von P3Dn? Ich habe den original Thread etwas überflogen und es schon so verstanden, dass er alle Kerne zumindest auf 3GHz gebracht hat. Benchen konnte er mit diesem Takt aber nicht.
> Wie gesagt, nur überflogen, kann durchaus sein, dass du recht hast.
> 
> 6x2,6GHz bei 125W TDP sind sicher drinnen und realistisch. Ich könnte mir auch 6x2,8 bei 125W TDP vorstellen.
> ...


Würde ich auch für realistisch halten. Dann müsste es 6 x 2,8 - 6x 3,0 bei etwa 140 W TDP kommen. Aber das wäre sehr kritisch.


----------



## Dukex2 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bestätigt: AMDs Desktop-Six-Core im 2.Quartal*



> ...6x 3,0 bei etwa 140 W TDP


Da kommt dann bestimmt ein besseres Stepping hinterher und dann könnte ich durchaus schwach werden. 
Eigentlich kann es ja egal sein ob man sich jetzt einen 4Kern oder in einem halben Jahr einen 6Kern. Denke mal nicht das die Kerne mehr Leistung haben werden wie die jetzigen Phenom II X4. Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist die Basis die selbe.


----------

